# Phragmipedium La Houguette



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 23, 2011)

This is the cross of dallesandroï x Beauport a huge flower!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice, but how huge?


----------



## Hera (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2011)

Great! Your cross?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2011)

That's a beauty, Jean-Pierre. As a dallesandroi cross, it probably isn't a climber -- a definite plus!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 23, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Great! Your cross?



No! It's an EYF one...



SlipperFan said:


> That's a beauty, Jean-Pierre. As a dallesandroi cross, it probably isn't a climber -- a definite plus!



Yes! You are right, like other dallessandroï, it got a clumpy and multifloral habit. I like to use those in breeding.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice one, I like it!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Feb 24, 2011)

Sensational flowers, and they are big you say? Congratulations!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 24, 2011)

very nice as always Jean-Pierre


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids! Why are my previous posts missing?!


----------



## ORG (Feb 24, 2011)

Really a wonderful cross

best greetings

Olaf


----------



## koshki (Feb 24, 2011)

It's a beauty!

Ok, newbie question: what EYF?


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful shape and color! 
EYF is the Eric Young Foundation, which I believe specializes in the hybridization of besseae (correct me if I am wrong)?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 25, 2011)

This plant needs to be crossed with kovachii soon!
The resulting flowers would be huge - maybe with the colour of Fritz Schomburg?
David


----------



## e-spice (Feb 25, 2011)

That one is gorgeous and must be huge - it's casting a shadow on the clouds in the sky!!! 

Great looking flower. A nice added bonus is the lack of the besseae "up, up, and away" growth habit which drives me up the wall.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Beautiful shape and color!
> EYF is the Eric Young Foundation, which I believe specializes in the hybridization of besseae (correct me if I am wrong)?


http://www.ericyoungorchidfoundation.co.uk/ofb.html
They actually specialize in other orchids.
With the work of Dr. Wimber they were able to use colchicine to exploit the ploidy altering effect to get lots of 3n and 4n hybrids. They also made "early" acquisitions of such plants such as Pk and others to make a number of interesting hybrids. Unfortunately, their plants are very difficult to get in the USA.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 25, 2011)

EYOF plants are occasionally available in the UK. It used to be just odontoglossums and cymbidiums. Then they branched out into other genera.
If you ever get a chance to visit, do so - it is completely mind blowing. 
If you talk to the guys there it is pretty easy to go round the main greenhouses and not just the small display area. The best time is late winter when the cyms, odonts, miltonias and paphs are fully out.
I have Pk hybrid 'La Vingtaine' ( kovachii x Mem Dick Clements) currently in bud that originated there. The first bloom was mis-shapen but I've high hopes for the bud on this second growth,
David


----------



## koshki (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info! 

I have a Cape Sunset (Eric Young 4N 'Haley Suzanne' x schlmii EYOF)...does that mean the schlimii was from their greenhouses? (Sorry for the endless newbie questions!)


----------



## e-spice (Feb 25, 2011)

koshki said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I have a Cape Sunset (Eric Young 4N 'Haley Suzanne' x schlmii EYOF)...does that mean the schlimii was from their greenhouses? (Sorry for the endless newbie questions!)



I think it would be safe to assume that a plant with the clonal name 'EYOF' came from Eric Young Orchid Foundation.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes. Glen got some plants from them a while ago. Paul Phillips from Rattecliffe was the only other supplier here that I knew of.


----------



## koshki (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks! There is so much to learn!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2011)

koshki said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I have a Cape Sunset (Eric Young 4N 'Haley Suzanne' x schlmii EYOF)...does that mean the schlimii was from their greenhouses? (Sorry for the endless newbie questions!)



The EYOF should have quote around it, if it is a clonal name, and I agree, it probably is named after the Eric Young Foundation.


----------



## koshki (Feb 26, 2011)

It has single quotes...argh, typo!


----------

